# Strengthen Your Marriage with These New Year’s Relationship Resolutions



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Many people take advantage of the new year to make changes to their own lives, but don’t forget about your relationship! The new year is a great time for you and your partner to take steps to become closer with each other. Here are some New Year’s relationship resolutions you and your partner can make this year for a stronger, happier marriage:

*1. Go on weekly dates.* You don’t necessarily need to dress up and go out but make a resolution to spend more time together in the new year by having weekly date nights. Don’t feel like you need to do the same thing each week, either! Switch it up by making dinner together one week, seeing a movie, or going to a new restaurant.
*
2. Improve your communication*. Healthy communication is the key to a strong relationship, but it isn’t something that can be improved overnight. If you and your spouse want to strengthen your marriage in the new year, make a commitment to being more open and honest with each other in whatever way you can. Maybe you have dinner together in the evening to talk about your day or make a promise to never go to bed angry. 

*3. Foster greater intimacy.* Intimacy is key in a healthy relationship and it isn’t something you can force. If you want to be closer to your spouse in the new year, you’ll have to work at it. Maybe you try holding hands more often or kiss each other good night. Perhaps you schedule time for cuddling or make an effort to go on one romantic date each month. 

*4. Do things to make the other happy.* If you love your partner, you already want what is best for them and you want them to know just how much you care! In the new year, consider making a resolution to do more things for each other just to show you care. Maybe you pack your spouse’s lunch one day or write them a nice note. Even the smallest thing can make a big difference.

*5. Set a goal you can accomplish together.* The new year is a great time to set personal goals, but you might also want to set a goal for you and your spouse to work toward together. Maybe you want to get in shape to run the marathon together or maybe you just want to save up for your first house. 

*6. Try new things together.* It is easy to fall into a rut with a relationship, so consider creating a New Year’s resolution to try more new things as a couple. You can kill two birds with one stone by scheduling a weekly date night where you try something new each week.

In the same way that you and your spouse are individuals, your relationship is unlike anyone else’s. Don’t feel like you have to conform to some kind of standard! The new year is a great opportunity to set goals together and to work on strengthen your relationship in whatever way works for the two of you.


~ VS Glen, Comunity Support


----------

